
Show HN: Emacs-Bootstrap - rakanalh
http://emacs-bootstrap.com/
======
mark_l_watson
Very cool, thanks for doing this.

A bit off topic, but here is my Emacs configuration advice: keep a Dropbox
folder 'emacs' where your confit file and installed packages live. On numerous
laptops my .emacs file is a one line load, and for Linux servers where I don't
want to install Dropbox support, I just drop a copy of Dropbox/Emacs into my
home directory. I thought of using a git repo, but for now this works fine.

~~~
nerdwaller
I switched to using Dropbox instead of a repo because I would often forget to
commit and push changes, it's been really refreshing. I've not tried their
API, but it probably would be trivial to have a webhook that auto pulls
changes to a git repo on file changes, for the best of both worlds.

------
wwalser
EMACS is my standard editor but I don't know what several of these things do.
I'm open to my environment being improved but I'm not so into installing
something when I don't know what it does. The site doesn't do much to explain
what I'm installing or what it'll change about my current setup.

I actually setup a new computer yesterday. I copied my .emacs file and used
ELPA to install js2Mode. This minimal setup probably heavily influences my
lack of trust in installing what appears to be three or four different things
all stuck together.

Note: [http://emacs-bootstrap.com/#second](http://emacs-
bootstrap.com/#second), the init.el link leads to a 404.

~~~
rakanalh
Thank you for the feedback. I guess i should have documented the files better.
But that's definitely on the list.

I've fixed the link btw.

~~~
wwalser
Sorry I didn't say this before but: Thank you for creating this. Though I
don't completely know what I'm looking at it may push me to learn more about
my own setup and consider alternatives.

Good stuff.

------
quizotic
Wow! I use emacs every day, and this will make my life easier. Didn't know
about these wonderful packages. And the automatic init-file generation
probably save me hours and headaches.

------
wcummings
I don't need this personally, but philosophically I prefer it to Spacemacs

~~~
secstate
Would you mind elaborating on your philosophy against Spacemacs? I'm an avid
user, but I'm totally open to arguments against it.

~~~
wcummings
Spacemacs is almost a different editor built on top of Emacs, which is fine,
that's what Emacs is for, but it deprives you of the magic of growing your
own.

~~~
secstate
Thanks for the elaboration! That's what I suspected. Personally spacemacs
makes me a much faster developer and I think blends the strengths of emacs and
vim nicely.

------
vamsi360
Great - thanks for this - simple organizing of the files as well. Can you add
org mode and others as well?

~~~
rakanalh
Yup... should be on my list soon.

Glad you like it :)

------
cwisecarver
I can't get it to generate in either Chrome or Safari.

~~~
cwisecarver
I went into the Safari console, selected the form element and ran $0.submit()
and it worked...?

------
gumby
Cool. Considered adding Slime/SBCL?

~~~
rakanalh
haa! i think i didn't know about those until now. But will check them out.
Thanks!

